

Amp - Mercurial rewritten in Ruby. Easily customizable. - carbonica
http://amp.carboni.ca/

======
rufugee
This is a very interesting project...I'm surprised it hasn't generated more
discussion on HN. I can only hope you succeed with your goals...the fact that
you're 100% compatible with hg is really impressive. I hope Git is up next. I
will definitely be introducing this our team this week. Thanks.

